# electric yellow with black spots



## regal120gal (Feb 9, 2011)

MY electric yellow has been ggrowing as it appears , little black flecs or spots not just around the mouth .I have read and article that says food related but not feeding that food ,"spiralina'',Im feeding hikari ciclid pellets and omega 1 flakes . Also this fish is immaciated. this fish was also in with some orange fish that also have some small flecs ,maybe since the yellow has them i'm tripp'n ? :-? anyway I hope thes flecs are not some worm I have read about but just a google misdirect and am hopeful my tank wont go down .
any help would be mucho apreciated ! :thumb: 
________________
120 gal and community tank all africans about 25-30fish
marineland 360


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The two things I have read about black spots are as you mentioned, too much spirulina and "black spot" which is a parasite.

Neither is permanent or dangerous if this is what you have.

Those foods may have spirulina as an ingredient?

I had "black spot" on a new Metriaclima estherae once. These fish are often pond-raised in Florida and this parasite can be present. Because the life cycle includes snail and heron hosts, it usually just eventually goes away in our tanks. I did not find treatment effective and it did go away. Took a long, long time however.


----------



## regal120gal (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the info and man oh man hope its not that worm paracite *** read about ususally from ponds and I was hoping it was for ocean tanks . sothanks


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

A picture would really help


----------



## walter80 (Apr 23, 2011)

so spots is not a normal condition? mine has some white spots - which are not there when I bought it a month ago, I thought this is natural as it grows, should I start to worry? I'm an experienced gardener but a totally newbie for fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No spots is not a normal condition unless it's a spotted fish. White spots like salt grains can be ich. Browse the Library for ideas and post any questions about diagnosis or treatment in the Illness forum.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

Woo no white spots are not good. Black spot here or there caused by the food is fine its no harm I had I red zebra with a black spot


----------

